# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Помогите активировать UserGate.

## valdemar408

У меня стоит юзер гейт 4. Версия шла с ключом, с регномером. Однако при установке нигде не был запрошен этот номер. Программа пока работает не активирована. на 30 дней. подскажите пожалуйста как активировать?

----------


## Stryker

> У меня стоит юзер гейт 4. Версия шла с ключом, с регномером. Однако при установке нигде не был запрошен этот номер. Программа пока работает не активирована. на 30 дней. подскажите пожалуйста как активировать?


Если мне не изменяет память, 4 версия идет со встроенным файрволлом и антивирусом. У меня 2 версия и работает нормально, но 4 тоже устанавливал, и тоже бегает. 
Попробуй установить раннюю версию программы. Если не поможет, могу обе выслать по почте

----------


## Nep

*UserGate 4.0.0(1590)+KAV+Manual+25 users  serial*

http://school738.net.ru/usergate/UserGate4.0.0.1590.rar


*ПРЕДПРЕДПОСЛЕДНЯЯ версия 4.1.0.1746 (ключ на 25 пользователей в архиве!!!) * 

http://www.keepmyfile.com/download/8356dc1302991

*
Новая версия 4.1.2197 + ключ на 100 лицензий* 

http://rapidshare.com/files/22586988...z.ru_.rar.html

Клиент авторизации для  4.х.х.х(работает без установки)  

http://rapidshare.com/files/11064381/UGC4.rar.html

----------


## vaco

Народ у кого есть ключики к UG 4.2.0.3459,позарез нужен заранее большое спасибо
можно на мыло: natachakatkov@rambler.ru

----------


## vitalvarna

Где то на первой странице, есть кнопочка - зарегистрировать

----------


## JIMI_X

Если не жалко ключик к пятому Югу.... пожалуйста:blush:

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 5 секунд_
адрес сори забыл... JIMI_X@rambler.ru

----------


## sedalex

Зайди на сайте cwer.ru - там все найдешь 5-ку UserGate

----------

